# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ամորտիզացիա

## aerosmith

Հարգելի տնտեսագետներ…
Ինձ հետաքրքրում է մի հարց.
ենթադրենք ունեմ ծրագրային ապահովում արտադրող ընկերություն, որի իրա աշխատանքը անխափան և ապահով կազմակերպելու համար գնում եմ անտիվիռուսային համակարգեր  մեկ տարվա լիցենզիայով. 
ՀԻմա դրա ամուրտիզացիան ոնց ես հաշվարկեմ???

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Wacko:  Նախ, ամուրտիզացիա չի, ամորտիզացիա ա...
Ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ ես ինչ նոր տերմին են հնարել  :LOL:  

Որպեսզի անտիվիրուսը /որը հանդիսանում է ոչ նյութական ակտիվ/ ամորտիզացվի, այն պետք է համարվի հիմնական միջոց... Չեմ կարծում, թե անտիվիրուսի տարեկան վարձերը կարող են համարվել այդպիսիք...  Ուղղակի պետք է դուրս գրվեն ծախսերին, որպես ժամանակահատվածի ծախսեր: 

Սպեցիֆիկ ոլորտ է, հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել այդ ոլորտում աշխատող հաշվապահների կարծիքներ...

----------


## aerosmith

Ֆրեյա ջան դե ծրագրավորող մարդ եմ եսքան էլ որ էդ ոլորտից գիտեմ ահագին լավա  :LOL: 
եթե չեմ սխալվում հիմնական միջոցը պետք է 25000 դրմից բարձր չէ լինի??

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ախ էդ դիպլոմայինի տնտեսագիտական բաժին հորինողի  :Jpit:  

Տնտեսագետ չեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով, դրա համար ամորտիզացիա պետք չի հաշվել, քանի որ անտիվիրուսը ոչ մի կերպ չի մաշվում: Տարեկան լիցենզիայի փող և վերջ:

----------


## aerosmith

Ձայնալար ջան սա դիպլոմիսն չի , ուղղակի ինձ շաաատ է հետաքրքրում … մաաաարդ ես կարողա պագայում ինչ որ տենց ֆիրմա ունենամ  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հաաաա, փաստորեն հաշպահությունդ ես կարգի բերում արդեն՝ լավ ես սկսել  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Ըստ իս ամորտիզացիա հաշվարկվում է բարոյապես և ֆիզիկապես մաշվելու ենթակա սուբյեկտների նկատմամբ: Իսկ անտիվիրուսի ամորտիզացիան հնարավոր է մտցնել համակարգչի ամորտիզացիայի մեջ, որպես ծրագրային ապահովման բաղադրիչ:

----------


## aerosmith

> Հաաաա, փաստորեն հաշպահությունդ ես կարգի բերում արդեն՝ լավ ես սկսել


չէ կատակը մի կողմ տնտեսագիտությունը ինձ ահագին հետաքրքրումա։
Ճիշտ ես դու չի մաշվում, բայց իր լիցենզիայի ինչ որ մասնաբաժին  տալիս է արտադրանքին ճիշտ եմ??

----------


## aerosmith

> Ըստ իս ամորտիզացիա հաշվարկվում է բարոյապես և ֆիզիկապես մաշվելու ենթակա սուբյեկտների նկատմամբ: Իսկ անտիվիրուսի ամորտիզացիան հնարավոր է մտցնել համակարգչի ամորտիզացիայի մեջ, որպես ծրագրային ապահովման բաղադրիչ:


հա էլի մցնենք , բայց դե ծրագրային ապահովման ասենք լիցնզիան մեկ տարիյա(ենթադրենք այդ մեկ տարում ինքը բարողապես  էլ մաշվեց բացի լիցենզիան սպառելուց), իսկ համակարգչի ծառայության ժամկետ ասենք գործարանը տվելա 3 տարի, էլի դուրսա գալիս, որ մենք պետքա մեկ տարվա կտրվածքով անտիվիրուսի ծախսերը հաշվենք։

----------

Ձայնալար (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէ, ժող, դու մի տարվա փող ես տալի, ինքը բարոյապես մաշվի չմաշվի դու դրա հետ կապված ծախս չունես: Ոնց-որ պատկերացրեք տարածք եք վարձում, հիմա էդ տարածքը մաշվում ա, բայց դրա ամորտիզացիան քո հետ կապ չունի՝ տարածքի տերն ա էդ ծախսերը հոգում: Նույն կերպ անտիվիրուսը՝ դու վճարում ես մի տարվա լիցենզիայի համար, ում որ վճարում ես, ինքը update ա անում, բայց էդ քո ծախսերի մեջ ուղղակիորեն չի մտնում: Բնականաբար լիցենզիայի գումարի մեջ դա արտահայտված ա, բայց ինչ իմաստ ունի առանձին հաշելու՝ իմ կարծիքով չունի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ըստ այլ հաշվապահների կարծիքների, անտիվիրուսը հաշվառվում է որպես ոչ նյութական միջոց:

Ամորտիզացյիայի ենթական են միայն հիմնական միջոցները, իսկ անտիվիրուսը հիմնական միջոց չի:

Հիմնական միջոցը երկարաժամկետ գույք է, որն ընկերությունը օգտագործում է իր գործունեության ընթացքում դրանից շահույթ ակնկալելով: 

Իսկ անտիվիրուսը օժանդակ ծրագիր է, որը նպաստում է գործունեությանը, բայց ինքն իրենով հիմնական գործունեությանը չի վերաբերում: Այդ պատճառով, կարծում եմ, դրա հետ կապված ծախսերը պետք է դասվեն վերադիր, օժանդակ ծախսերին:

----------

Ձայնալար (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ըստ իս ամորտիզացիա հաշվարկվում է բարոյապես և ֆիզիկապես մաշվելու ենթակա սուբյեկտների նկատմամբ: Իսկ անտիվիրուսի ամորտիզացիան հնարավոր է մտցնել համակարգչի ամորտիզացիայի մեջ, որպես ծրագրային ապահովման բաղադրիչ:


Ոչ ոք չի թողնի, որ ֆիրման մի տարով առած անտիվիրուսը դնի մաշի... Անտիվիրուսի տարեկան վճարը ավելի շուտ նման ա որոշակի ծառայությունների համար տրվող վճարի: 

Մի քիչ էլ որ խորանանք, շատ մեծ հարց ա, դու էդ անտիվիրուսը տնօրինում ես, թե ուղղակի օգտագործում: Կարող ա, մեկն էլ գտնվի, որ վարձակալական վճարների տակ մտցնի անտիվիրուսի տարեկան վճարը:  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

*aerosmith* ջան, ծրագրային ապահովումը միանշանակ ոչ նյութական ակտիվ է համարվում։ Սակայն ոչ նյութական ակտիվների համար նույնպես հաշվարկվում են ամորտիզացիոն մասհանումներ։

*ՀՀ օրենքը շահութահարկի մասին։*




> *Հոդված 12. Ամորտիզացիոն մասհանումները*
> 
> 1. Հարկվող շահույթը որոշելիս համախառն եկամուտը նվազեցվում է գործունեության մեջ օգտագործվող և մաշվածքի ենթակա հիմնական միջոցների և ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ամորտիզացիոն մասհանումների գումարի չափով` սույն հոդվածի 2-րդ, 3-րդ կամ 4-րդ կետերով սահմանված ժամկետներում:
> .......
> 
> 3. *Ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ամորտիզացիոն ժամկետը որոշում է հարկատուն` ելնելով դրանց հնարավոր օգտագործման ժամկետներից: Վերջինների որոշման անհնարինության դեպքում ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ամորտիզացիոն նվազագույն ժամկետը սահմանվում է տասը տարի, սակայն ոչ ավելի հարկատուի գործունեության ժամկետից:*


Քո դեպքում միանշանակ է, որ ամորտիզացիոն ժամկետը 1 տարի է սահմանվում։ Դրան համապատասխան էլ կկատարես հաշվարկներդ։

Հ.Գ.



> Մինչև 50 հազար դրամ արժողությամբ հիմնական միջոցների ամորտիզացիոն նվազագույն ժամկետը սահմանվում է մեկ տարի:

----------


## Katka

Ոչ նյութական ակտիվ չի կարա համարվի. ծրագրային ապահովածությունն ոչ նյութական ակտիվ է համարվում, եթե ձեռքբերող կազմակերպությանը ծրագրի ձեռքբերման հետ լրիվ իրավունքները փոխանցվում են, տոբիշ որպես մտավոր սեփականություն` դառնում է կազմակերպությանը:
Անտիվիրուսը էդ դեպքը չի: Էս դեպքում միանվագ ծախս կարաս համարես:

----------

Ֆրեյա (18.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ոչ նյութական ակտիվ չի կարա համարվի. ծրագրային ապահովածությունն ոչ նյութական ակտիվ է համարվում, եթե ձեռքբերող կազմակերպությանը ծրագրի ձեռքբերման հետ լրիվ իրավունքները փոխանցվում են, տոբիշ որպես մտավոր սեփականություն` դառնում է կազմակերպությանը:
> Անտիվիրուսը էդ դեպքը չի: Էս դեպքում միանվագ ծախս կարաս համարես:


 Լավ ասեց: Համաձայն եմ: Այսինքն, կազմակերպությունը ձեռք ա բերում մենակ օգտագործման իրավունք, ոչ թե տնօրինման... Այդ դեպքում ամորտիզացիա չի, դա ուղղակի ընթացիկ ծախսեր են:

----------


## aerosmith

Լավ մի խոսքով ես այդ ծախսը կարող եմ մցնել արտադրված ծրագրայկին ապահովման ինքնարժեքի մեջ?
Եթե այո, ապա ես չգիտեմ ինչքան են օգտվելւ իմ ծրագրային ապահովումից, այսինք ենթադրենք ինտերնետում է կախած իմ ծրագիրը, ես ինչ իմանամ քանի հոգի կօգտվի իմ ծրագրային ապահովումից, որպեսզի մի հատ էլ հաշվարկեմ անտիվիրուսի ծախսը ու մցնեմ ինքնարժեղի մեջ

----------


## ed2010

Ծրագրային ապահովումը համարվում է ոչ նյութական ակտիվ ու ենթարկվում է ամորտիզացիայի նյութական ակտիվների նման:
Եթե ծրագիրդ իր լիցենզիայով 1 տարի ժամկետ ունի, ամորտիզացիա պտի անես 1 տարում: Եթե անժամկետ է, դու ես որոշում ժամկետը` ելնելով ծրագրի կիրառելիությունից (թե ինչքան ժամանակ դեռ կծառայի քո կարծիքով): Ու որքան գիտեմ 10 տարուց ավել չես կարող:
Իսկ մյուս տարի, եթե առնում ես նոր լիցենզիա, էլի ենթարկում ես ամորտիզացիայի դրա ժամկետով:
Եթե ծրագիրը առանձին ես առել, լիցենզիան առանձին, ծրագիրը կարող ես առանձին ամորտիզացիա անել (օրինակ 5 տարի), իսկ լիցենզիան 1 տարի (իր ժամկետով):

----------


## Katka

> Լավ մի խոսքով ես այդ ծախսը կարող եմ մցնել արտադրված ծրագրայկին ապահովման ինքնարժեքի մեջ?
> Եթե այո, ապա ես չգիտեմ ինչքան են օգտվելւ իմ ծրագրային ապահովումից, այսինք ենթադրենք ինտերնետում է կախած իմ ծրագիրը, ես ինչ իմանամ քանի հոգի կօգտվի իմ ծրագրային ապահովումից, որպեսզի մի հատ էլ հաշվարկեմ անտիվիրուսի ծախսը ու մցնեմ ինքնարժեղի մեջ


Անտիվիրուսի ծախսը խի՞ ես հաշվարկում: Անտիվիրուսը ձեռքբերելուց պայամանգրում օգտագործման ժամկետը նշված ա՞

----------


## Katka

> Ծրագրային ապահովումը համարվում է ոչ նյութական ակտիվ ու ենթարկվում է ամորտիզացիայի նյութական ակտիվների նման:


Ոչ նյութական ակտիվը կսահմանե՞ս…

----------


## aerosmith

> Անտիվիրուսի ծախսը խի՞ ես հաշվարկում: Անտիվիրուսը ձեռքբերելուց պայամանգրում օգտագործման ժամկետը նշված ա՞


Ես անտիվիռուսի լիցենզիայի վրա ծախսած գումարն եմ ուզում ամորտիզացիա անել։ Որպեսզիծախսածս գումարը լիցենզիայի վրա մցնեմ արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքի մեջ

----------


## Դարք

> Ես անտիվիռուսի լիցենզիայի վրա ծախսած գումարն եմ ուզում ամորտիզացիա անել։ Որպեսզիծախսածս գումարը լիցենզիայի վրա մցնեմ արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքի մեջ


եթե անտիվիրուսի օգտակար օգտագործման ժամկետը սահմանվածա, ապա այն դուրս ես գրում որպես մեկանգամյա  այլ ծախսեր հոդված:

----------


## davidus

> Ոչ նյութական ակտիվը կսահմանե՞ս…


*Ոչ նյութական ակտիվ*՝ ֆիզիկական սուբստանցիայից զուրկ որոշելի (իդենտիֆիկացվող) ոչ դրամային ակտիվ, որը պահվում է արտադրությունում օգտագործելու, ապրանքներ (արտադրանք) մատակարարելու կամ ծառայություններ մատուցելու, այլ անձանց վարձակալության տալու կամ վարչական նպատակներով օգտագործելու համար։

*ՀՀՀՀՍ 38 Ստանդարտ*

----------


## ed2010

> Ոչ նյութական ակտիվը կսահմանե՞ս…


Ոչ նյութական ակտիվը ֆիզիկական սուբստանցիայից զուրկ որոշելի (իդենտիֆիկացվող) ոչ դրամային ակտիվ է, որը պահվում է արտադրությունում օգտագործելու, ապրանքներ (արտադրանք) մատակարարելու կամ ծառայություններ մատուցելու, այլ անձանց վարձատրություն տալու կամ վարչական նպատակներով օգտագործելու համար:

Օրինակ`
լիցենցիաները, մտավոր սեփականությունը, ապրանքային նշանները, համակարգչային ծրագրերը, արտոնագրերը, հեղինակային իրավունքները, կինոնկարները, վստահագրերը և այլն...
Ընդ որում եթե ծրագիրը հանդիսանում է սարքի անբաժանելի մաս, նա չի համարվում ոչ նյութական ակտիվ և ամորտիզացիան հաշվարկվում է սարքի հետ:

ավելի մանրամասն կարող ես նայել ՀՀՀՀՍ-ում (Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Հաշվապահական Հաշվառման Ստանդարտներ)

----------

davidus (18.01.2011)

----------


## Katka

> *Ոչ նյութական ակտիվ*՝ ֆիզիկական սուբստանցիայից զուրկ որոշելի (իդենտիֆիկացվող) ոչ դրամային ակտիվ, որը պահվում է արտադրությունում օգտագործելու, ապրանքներ (արտադրանք) մատակարարելու կամ ծառայություններ մատուցելու, այլ անձանց վարձակալության տալու կամ վարչական նպատակներով օգտագործելու համար։
> 
> *ՀՀՀՀՍ 38 Ստանդարտ*


Տես քանի կետով ա բացառվում որ տվյալ ծրագրային ապահովումը ոչ նյութական ակտիվ ա: 
Ես մտածում եմ որ կարելի ա ձևակերպել որպես գալիք ժամանակաշրջանի ծախս :Xeloq:

----------


## Դարք

ահա, այստեղ մանրամասն գրված է, սակայն սա ռուսական ստանդարտներվ, չնայած վստահ եմ ՀՀՀՀՍ-ով էլ նույնը պետքա լինի

----------


## davidus

> Տես քանի կետով ա բացառվում որ տվյալ ծրագրային ապահովումը ոչ նյութական ակտիվ ա: 
> Ես մտածում եմ որ կարելի ա ձևակերպել որպես գալիք ժամանակաշրջանի ծախս


Katka ջան, չի բացառում։ Նույն ստանդարտում հենց գրած ա, որ ծրագրային ապահովումը հանդիսանում է ոչ նյութական ակտիվի վառ օրինակ։ Առաջին տարին չի, որ մեր օֆիսի լիցենզիոն ծրագրերը նստած են ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ցանկում։

----------


## Katka

> Katka ջան, չի բացառում։ Նույն ստանդարտում հենց գրած ա, որ խրագրայինապահովումը հանդիսանում է ոչ նյութական ակտիվի վառ օրինակ։ Առաջին տարին չի, որ մեր օֆիսի լիցենզիոն ծրագրերը նստած են ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ցանկում։


davidus ջան, եթե ծրագրային ապահովումը քո մտավոր սեփականությունն ա, ապա համաձայն եմ: Եթե ոչ՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ չի բացառում: Դու ոնց կարաս ասենք Մայքրոսոֆթի ծրագիրը վերցնես ու համարես քո կազմակերպության ոչ նյութական ակտիվը կամ տաս ասենք վարձակալության այլ կազմակերպությունների: Հնարավոր է, իհարկե, բայց միայն պայմանագրային համապատասխան համաձայնությունների դեպքում: Ես հո չեմ ասում, որ ծրագրային ապահովումը ոչ նյութական ակտիվ չի, ես էս դեպքն եմ քննարկում, երբ մտավոր սեփականությունը ուրիշինն ա: Դե գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց մի տարվա ինֆորմացիայով իմ մոտ տենց ա, եթե իհարկե չի փոխվել: :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, եթե ծրագրային ապահովումը քո մտավոր սեփականությունն ա, ապա համաձայն եմ: Եթե ոչ՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ չի բացառում: Դու ոնց կարաս ասենք Մայքրոսոֆթի ծրագիրը վերցնես ու համարես քո կազմակերպության ոչ նյութական ակտիվը կամ տաս ասենք վարձակալության այլ կազմակերպությունների: Հնարավոր է, իհարկե, բայց միայն պայմանագրային համապատասխան համաձայնությունների դեպքում: Ես հո չեմ ասում, որ ծրագրային ապահովումը ոչ նյութական ակտիվ չի, ես էս դեպքն եմ քննարկում, երբ մտավոր սեփականությունը ուրիշինն ա: Դե գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց մի տարվա ինֆորմացիայով իմ մոտ տենց ա, եթե իհարկե չի փոխվել:


Հա, բայց ինչի մենակ մտավոր սեփականությա՞ն տեսակետից պիտի դիտարկենք ոչ նյութական ակտիվները։ Նույն մայքրոսոֆթի ծրագրային փաթեթի շնորհիվ (վորդն ու էքզելն էլի  :Smile:  ) ես ծրագրի առաջարկ եմ գրում, գրանտ եմ շահում ու շահած գրանտով էլ ծրագիրն եմ իրականացնում՝ համապատասխան ելքերով։ Ստացվեց, որ ես օգտագործեցի այդ փաթեթը իմ «արտադրանքը» թողարկելու համար։ Ինչ կապ ունի դա իմ մտավոր սեփականությունն ա, թե չէ։ Ես դրա համար վճարել եմ, և դրա օգտագործման լիակատար (երևի) իրավունքը ինձ ա պատկանում։ Ես ոչ վերավաճառում եմ, ոչ էլ անունը փոխում ու այլ անվան տակ վաճառում։ Զուտ որպես գործիք։

----------


## Katka

> Հա, բայց ինչի մենակ մտավոր սեփականությա՞ն տեսակետից պիտի դիտարկենք ոչ նյութական ակտիվները։ Նույն մայքրոսոֆթի ծրագրային փաթեթի շնորհիվ (վորդն ու էքզելն էլի  ) ես ծրագրի առաջարկ եմ գրում, գրանտ եմ շահում ու շահած գրանտով էլ ծրագիրն եմ իրականացնում՝ համապատասխան ելքերով։ Ստացվեց, որ ես օգտագործեցի այդ փաթեթը իմ «արտադրանքը» թողարկելու համար։ Ինչ կապ ունի դա իմ մտավոր սեփականությունն ա, թե չէ։ Ես դրա համար վճարել եմ, և դրա օգտագործման լիակատար (երևի) իրավունքը ինձ ա պատկանում։ Ես ոչ վերավաճառում եմ, ոչ էլ անունը փոխում ու այլ անվան տակ վաճառում։ Զուտ որպես գործիք։


Ես ուրիշ բանի մասին եմ խոսում: :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում, կարելի է ձևակերպել որպես գալիք ժամանակաշրջանի ծախս կրեդիտում ու հետո ելնելով նրանից թե ինչքան է տվյալ ծրագիրը օգտագործվելու ծախսը ամսեկան կտրվածքով դուրս գրել: :Smile: 
Հաշվապահներին թողնենք

----------


## Katka

> Հա, բայց ինչի մենակ մտավոր սեփականությա՞ն տեսակետից պիտի դիտարկենք ոչ նյութական ակտիվները։ Նույն մայքրոսոֆթի ծրագրային փաթեթի շնորհիվ (վորդն ու էքզելն էլի  ) ես ծրագրի առաջարկ եմ գրում, գրանտ եմ շահում ու շահած գրանտով էլ ծրագիրն եմ իրականացնում՝ համապատասխան ելքերով։ Ստացվեց, որ ես օգտագործեցի այդ փաթեթը իմ «արտադրանքը» թողարկելու համար։ Ինչ կապ ունի դա իմ մտավոր սեփականությունն ա, թե չէ։ Ես դրա համար վճարել եմ, և դրա օգտագործման լիակատար (երևի) իրավունքը ինձ ա պատկանում։ Ես ոչ վերավաճառում եմ, ոչ էլ անունը փոխում ու այլ անվան տակ վաճառում։ Զուտ որպես գործիք։


Հիմա էդ վորդն ու էքսելը դու քո հաշվետվությունում գրանցում ես որպես քո կազմակերպության ոչ նյութական ակտի՞վ :Xeloq:

----------


## davidus

> Հիմա էդ վորդն ու էքսելը դու քո հաշվետվությունում գրանցում ես որպես քո կազմակերպության ոչ նյութական ակտի՞վ


վորդն ու էքզելը չէ, բայց երկու լիցենզիոն ծրագրերի գործողության ժամկետը 2010 դեկտեմբերի 31-ին վերջացավ, 2011-ի նիստում ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ցանկից հանեցինք։ Մինչև այդ 4 տարի նստած էին։

----------


## Katka

> վորդն ու էքզելը չէ, բայց երկու լիցենզիոն ծրագրերի գործողության ժամկետը 2010 դեկտեմբերի 31-ին վերջացավ, 2011-ի նիստում ոչ նյութական ակտիվների ցանկից հանեցինք։ Մինչև այդ 4 տարի նստած էին։


Էդ լիցենզիոն ծրագրերը մենակ ձեր կազմակերպությունը կարա՞ր օգտագործեր, թե՞ էլի ուրիշ կազմակերպություններ էլ էին օգտագործում:

----------


## davidus

> Էդ լիցենզիոն ծրագրերը մենակ ձեր կազմակերպությունը կարա՞ր օգտագործեր, թե՞ էլի ուրիշ կազմակերպություններ էլ էին օգտագործում:


Դե մեր անունով էր գրանցված։ End-User լիցենզիա էր։ Դժվար կարողանայինք ուրիշին օգտագործման տայինք *օրինական հիմքերի վրա*։ Մենակ մենք էինք օգտագործում։

----------


## Katka

> Դե մեր անունով էր գրանցված։ End-User լիցենզիա էր։ Դժվար կարողանայինք ուրիշին օգտագործման տայինք *օրինական հիմքերի վրա*։ Մենակ մենք էինք օգտագործում։


Ըհը, տենց էլ պետք է լիներ :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Ըհը, տենց էլ պետք է լիներ


 :Smile:  Ուրիշ տարբերակ կոնկրետ մեր համար չկա էլ։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես անտիվիռուսի լիցենզիայի վրա ծախսած գումարն եմ ուզում ամորտիզացիա անել։ Որպեսզիծախսածս գումարը լիցենզիայի վրա մցնեմ արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքի մեջ


Աէրոսմիթ ջան, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի ես ուզում ինքնարժեքի մեջ մտցնել էդ ծախսը... Անկախ նրանից, համարես ինքնարժեքի մաս, թե վարչական ծախս, մեկ ա հարկվող եկամտիցդ նվազեցվելու ա.. Եթե մտցնես ինքնարժեքիդ մեջ, իզուր տեղը ինքնարժեիդ չափն ես խեղաթյուրելու: 

Բացի այդ, չես կարող ինքնարժեքի մեջ մտցնել, քանի որ անտիվիրուսը ոչ մի կերպ կապված չի արտադրությանդ ու արտադրած քանակների հետ: 
Իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ համապատասխանում ա ժամանակահատվածի վերադիր /որոշ դեպքերում վարչական/ ծախսերին, ընդ որում, ընթացիկ ծախսերի, ոչ թե կապիտալ  :Smile: 

Ու համ էլ, միանշանակ ոչինչ չկա հաշվապահության մեջ բացի օրենքի պահանջից: Ամեն ընկերություն ինքն է որոշում իր հաշվապահական քաղաքականությունը: Մեկը կարող է

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> davidus ջան, եթե ծրագրային ապահովումը քո մտավոր սեփականությունն ա, ապա համաձայն եմ: Եթե ոչ՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ չի բացառում: Դու ոնց կարաս ասենք Մայքրոսոֆթի ծրագիրը վերցնես ու համարես քո կազմակերպության ոչ նյութական ակտիվը կամ տաս ասենք վարձակալության այլ կազմակերպությունների: ..............


 Ծրագրի լիցենզիա ես առնում, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում, կարելի ա համարել, որ ոչ թե ծրագիրն ա ոչ նյութական ակտիվը, այլ դրա օգտագործման լիցենզիան: Չէ որ էդ ակտիվը դու ունես՝ մի տարվա օգտագործման իրավունք:

----------


## aerosmith

Լավ եկեք անտիվիրուսի տեղը դիտարկենք visual studio ծրագիրը(ծրագիր է որի միջոցով խմբագրում են արտադրվելիք ծրագրի կոդը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ծրագրավորողին անհրաժեշտ գործիք), այն արժի ենթադրենք 500 դոլլար, հիմա ես գնել եմ 50 լիցենզիա(ի տարբ. անտիվիրուսի սրա լիցենզիան անժամկետ է) 25000 դոլլար, այն ահագին գումար է կազմում. հիմա սրա գումարն էլ չպետք է մցնեմ արտադրանքիս ինքնարժեքի մեջ?

----------


## Դարք

> Լավ եկեք անտիվիրուսի տեղը դիտարկենք visual studio ծրագիրը(ծրագիր է որի միջոցով խմբագրում են արտադրվելիք ծրագրի կոդը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ծրագրավորողին անհրաժեշտ գործիք), այն արժի ենթադրենք 500 դոլլար, հիմա ես գնել եմ 50 լիցենզիա(ի տարբ. անտիվիրուսի սրա լիցենզիան անժամկետ է) 25000 դոլլար, այն ահագին գումար է կազմում. հիմա սրա գումարն էլ չպետք է մցնեմ արտադրանքիս ինքնարժեքի մեջ?


 Աերոսմիթ ջան, շահույթ հավասար է եկամուտ հանած ծախսեր և քո գնված լիցենզիոն ծրագրերը սենց թե նենց նվազեցնելու են հարկվող շ բազան, իսկ թե ինքնարժեքի մեջ դա կմցնես, չես մցնի, կախվածա հաշվապահական հաշվառման քաղաքականությունից և ինքնարժեքի հաշվարկման ձևից: Խնդրում եմ կարդալ նախորդ գրառումս, որտեղ լինկ եմ տվել, այնտեղ կգտնես քո հարցերի պատասխանը ավելի մանրամասն:

----------

aerosmith (18.01.2011)

----------


## ed2010

> Լավ եկեք անտիվիրուսի տեղը դիտարկենք visual studio ծրագիրը(ծրագիր է որի միջոցով խմբագրում են արտադրվելիք ծրագրի կոդը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ծրագրավորողին անհրաժեշտ գործիք), այն արժի ենթադրենք 500 դոլլար, հիմա ես գնել եմ 50 լիցենզիա(ի տարբ. անտիվիրուսի սրա լիցենզիան անժամկետ է) 25000 դոլլար, այն ահագին գումար է կազմում. հիմա սրա գումարն էլ չպետք է մցնեմ արտադրանքիս ինքնարժեքի մեջ?


Ստանդարտի համաձայն ինքնարժեքի մեջ են մտցնում միայն այն ծրագրային ապահովումը, որը սարքավորման անբաժանելի մաս է կազմում:

----------


## davidus

> Լավ եկեք անտիվիրուսի տեղը դիտարկենք visual studio ծրագիրը(ծրագիր է որի միջոցով խմբագրում են արտադրվելիք ծրագրի կոդը կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ծրագրավորողին անհրաժեշտ գործիք), այն արժի ենթադրենք 500 դոլլար, հիմա ես գնել եմ 50 լիցենզիա(ի տարբ. անտիվիրուսի սրա լիցենզիան անժամկետ է) 25000 դոլլար, այն ահագին գումար է կազմում. հիմա սրա գումարն էլ չպետք է մցնեմ արտադրանքիս ինքնարժեքի մեջ?


մի վարկյան, բայց ինչ գործ ունի 50 լիցենզիան քո արտադրանքի մեջ: Եթե քո արտադրանքի հետ ես այդ լիցենզիաները *վերավաճառելու*, ապա էդ դեպքում ոչ մի ակտիվ էլ չի, ու հենց 500$ էլ պիտի միավոր արտադրանքիդ մեջ մտցնես, ընդհանուր` 50 միավոր:
Իսկ եթե խոսքը քո անձնական (կամ քո կազմակերպության ներսում) օգտագործելու համար ա՝ արտադրանքը թողարկելու համար, ապա միանշանակ պիտի ոչ նյութական ակտիվ դիտարկես: Բայց էս դեպքում մաշվածության ժամկետը, ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, գոնե 4 տարի պիտի սահմանես ու համապատասխան մասհանումներն էլ անես:




> Ստանդարտի համաձայն ինքնարժեքի մեջ են մտցնում միայն այն ծրագրային ապահովումը, որը սարքավորման անբաժանելի մաս է կազմում:


ed2010 ջան, մի հատ կմեջբերես ստանդարտի համապատասխան հատվածը: Էդ պահը լավ չեմ հիշում: Կուզենայի վերհիշել: Ստանդարտում գրած էր, որ ՄԻԱՅՆ սարքավորման անբաժան մաս պիտի կազմի՞:

----------


## davidus

****

----------


## ed2010

> ed2010 ջան, մի հատ կմեջբերես ստանդարտի համապատասխան հատվածը: Էդ պահը լավ չեմ հիշում: Կուզենայի վերհիշել: Ստանդարտում գրած էր, որ ՄԻԱՅՆ սարքավորման անբաժան մաս պիտի կազմի՞:


Որոշ ոչ նյութական ակտիվներ կարող են պարունակվել ֆիզիկական սուբստանցիայի մեջ կամ վրա, օրինակ` կոմպակտ սկավառակը (համակարգչային ծրագրի դեպքում), իրավական փաստաթղթերը (լիցենզիայի կամ արտոնագրի դեպքում) կամ կինոնկարները: Որոշելու համար, թե արդյոք և նյութական, և ոչ նյութական տարրեր պարունակող ակտիվը պետք է դիտարկվի որպես հիմնական միջոց` ՀՀՀՀՍ 16 "Հիմնական միջոց" ստանդարտի ներքո, թե որպես ոչ նյութական ակտիվ` սույն ստանդարտի ներքո, պահանջվում են դատողություններ` գնահատելու համար, թե որ տարրն է ավելի նշանակալի:
Օրինակ` համակարգչով կառավարվող հաստոցի համար նախատեսված համակարգչային ծրագիրը, առանց որի այդ հաստոցը չի կարող աշխատել, կազմում է հաստոցի անբաժանելի մասը և դիտարկվում է որպես հիմնական միջոց: Նույն մոտեցումն է կիրառվում համակարգչի օպերացիոն համակարգի նկատմամբ: Երբ ծրագիրը չի կազմում համակարգչի անբաժանելի մասը, համակարգչային ծրագիրը դիտարկվում է որպես ոչ նյութական ակտիվ:
(ՀՀՀՀՍ 38, գլուխ 2)

----------

davidus (19.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Aerosmith ջան, քանի որ Վիսուալ Ստուդիոն կոնկրետ այն ծրագիրն է, որի միջոցով դու իրականացնում ես քո հիմնական գործունեությունը, այսինքն, սարքում ես քո պրոդուկտները, այն կարող ես ներառել քո ինքնարժեքի մեջ /բայց կարող ես եւ դիտարկել որպես օժանդակ ծախս, հիմա կասեմ որն է տարբերությունը/:

ՀԻմա նայի. Ստուդիոյի լիցենզիան անժամկետ է, բայց կարող ես ակնկալել, որ մի քանի տարի հետո Մայքրոսոֆթը նոր վերսիա կթողարկի ու դու կարիք կունենաս այն ձեռք բերել, ասենք՝ 3 տարի հետո, հետևաբար, պետք է հասցնես 3 տարվա ընթացքում վերականգնել ծախսածդ 25 000 դոլլարը: Հենց դրա համար էլ արվում է ամորտիզացիան:
Երբ դու ինքդ արդեն վաճառում ես քո գրած ծրագիրը, ամեն վաճառված լիցենզիայի գնի մեջ պետք է ներառես 25 000 դոլլարի մի մասը որպես ծախս, նայած թե ինչ մեթոդով ես հաշվում ամորտիզացիան: Սրա լավն այն է, որ 25 000 դոլլարը ծախս ես ճանաչում ոչ թե միանգամից ամբողջությամբ, այլ քիչ քիչ: 

Սրա ալտերնատիվ տարբերակն է, ճանաչել այդ ծախսը որպես ժամանակահատվածի ծախս ու դուրս գրել ամբողջը նույն պահին: 
Օրինակ, եթե հունվարին գնել ես 25 000 դոլլարի լիցենզիա, ու ամեն ամիս վաճառում ես 5000 դոլլարի ծրագիր, դուրս կգա հունվար ամսին ունեցել ես -20 000 վնաս: Իսկ եթե այդ 25 000 բաշխես ամեն ամսի վրա երեք տարիների մեջ, բոլոր ամսիներին կունենաս 5 000- 695 դոլլար եկամուտ...

----------


## davidus

> Որոշ ոչ նյութական ակտիվներ կարող են պարունակվել ֆիզիկական սուբստանցիայի մեջ կամ վրա, օրինակ` կոմպակտ սկավառակը (համակարգչային ծրագրի դեպքում), իրավական փաստաթղթերը (լիցենզիայի կամ արտոնագրի դեպքում) կամ կինոնկարները: Որոշելու համար, թե արդյոք և նյութական, և ոչ նյութական տարրեր պարունակող ակտիվը պետք է դիտարկվի որպես հիմնական միջոց` ՀՀՀՀՍ 16 "Հիմնական միջոց" ստանդարտի ներքո, թե որպես ոչ նյութական ակտիվ` սույն ստանդարտի ներքո, պահանջվում են դատողություններ` գնահատելու համար, թե որ տարրն է ավելի նշանակալի:
> Օրինակ` համակարգչով կառավարվող հաստոցի համար նախատեսված համակարգչային ծրագիրը, առանց որի այդ հաստոցը չի կարող աշխատել, կազմում է հաստոցի անբաժանելի մասը և դիտարկվում է որպես հիմնական միջոց: Նույն մոտեցումն է կիրառվում համակարգչի օպերացիոն համակարգի նկատմամբ: Երբ ծրագիրը չի կազմում համակարգչի անբաժանելի մասը, համակարգչային ծրագիրը դիտարկվում է որպես ոչ նյութական ակտիվ:
> (ՀՀՀՀՍ 38, գլուխ 2)


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց այստեղ իմ հարցի պատասխանը կարծես թե չկար։ Որպես հիմնական միջոցի ամորտիզացիա, ինքնարժեքում ներառելը հասկանալի է, սակայն ոչ նյութական ակտիվի կարճ ժամկետայնության պայմաններում դրա ամորիզացիայի ներառումը ինքնարժեքի մեջ սխալ չի լինի։

----------


## aerosmith

> Aerosmith ջան, քանի որ Վիսուալ Ստուդիոն կոնկրետ այն ծրագիրն է, որի միջոցով դու իրականացնում ես քո հիմնական գործունեությունը, այսինքն, սարքում ես քո պրոդուկտները, այն կարող ես ներառել քո ինքնարժեքի մեջ /բայց կարող ես եւ դիտարկել որպես օժանդակ ծախս, հիմա կասեմ որն է տարբերությունը/:
> 
> ՀԻմա նայի. Ստուդիոյի լիցենզիան անժամկետ է, բայց կարող ես ակնկալել, որ մի քանի տարի հետո Մայքրոսոֆթը նոր վերսիա կթողարկի ու դու կարիք կունենաս այն ձեռք բերել, ասենք՝ 3 տարի հետո, հետևաբար, պետք է հասցնես 3 տարվա ընթացքում վերականգնել ծախսածդ 25 000 դոլլարը: Հենց դրա համար էլ արվում է ամորտիզացիան:
> Երբ դու ինքդ արդեն վաճառում ես քո գրած ծրագիրը, ամեն վաճառված լիցենզիայի գնի մեջ պետք է ներառես 25 000 դոլլարի մի մասը որպես ծախս, նայած թե ինչ մեթոդով ես հաշվում ամորտիզացիան: Սրա լավն այն է, որ 25 000 դոլլարը ծախս ես ճանաչում ոչ թե միանգամից ամբողջությամբ, այլ քիչ քիչ: 
> 
> Սրա ալտերնատիվ տարբերակն է, ճանաչել այդ ծախսը որպես ժամանակահատվածի ծախս ու դուրս գրել ամբողջը նույն պահին: 
> Օրինակ, եթե հունվարին գնել ես 25 000 դոլլարի լիցենզիա, ու ամեն ամիս վաճառում ես 5000 դոլլարի ծրագիր, դուրս կգա հունվար ամսին ունեցել ես -20 000 վնաս: Իսկ եթե այդ 25 000 բաշխես ամեն ամսի վրա երեք տարիների մեջ, բոլոր ամսիներին կունենաս 5 000- 695 դոլլար եկամուտ...


Շնորհակալություն. Հաշվարկի մեթոդը կարեոր չի(ենթադրենք ես անելու եմ գծային մեթոդով), բայց այ հիմա այպիսի հարց է առաջանում.
Ես ինչ իմանամ ինչքան լիցենզի եմ վճառելու. որովհետև ես ենադրենք պրոդուկտը կախելու եմ ինտերնետում ու ինչ իմանամ թե քանի լիցենզի կվաճառվի, որ ըստ այդմ էլ ասենք գծային մեթոդով հաշվարկեմ ամեն մի լիցենզիայի մեջ մտնող այդ 25000դոլլարի մասնաբաժինը…

----------


## Դարք

> Շնորհակալություն. Հաշվարկի մեթոդը կարեոր չի(ենթադրենք ես անելու եմ գծային մեթոդով), բայց այ հիմա այպիսի հարց է առաջանում.
> Ես ինչ իմանամ ինչքան լիցենզի եմ վճառելու. որովհետև ես ենադրենք պրոդուկտը կախելու եմ ինտերնետում ու ինչ իմանամ թե քանի լիցենզի կվաճառվի, որ ըստ այդմ էլ ասենք գծային մեթոդով հաշվարկեմ ամեն մի լիցենզիայի մեջ մտնող այդ 25000դոլլարի մասնաբաժինը…


վերցրեցիր գծային մեթոդով օրինակ հաշվարկ, ենթադրենք ամսեկան ամորտիզացիան գալիս է 700 դոլար, տվյալ դեպքում որքան որ պրոդուկտ  վաճառես, դրանից եկած գումարը կլինի քքո եկամուտները, դրանից հանում ես ծախսերդ` ներառյալ ամորտիզացիան ու ստանում շահույթ, ամորտիզացիան տվյալ դեպքում հաստոցի նման չի որ կարողանաս կապես թողարկված ապրանքի քանակի հետ, եթե լիցենզիոն ծրագիրա դու դրանով կարաս 10 հատ պռոդուկտ վաճառես, կարաս 1000 հատ վաճառես, դրանից ամորտիզացիոն մասհանումները չի փոխվի, որովհետև պռոդուկտներիցդ կախված չի թե լիցենզիոն ծրագիրդ շուտ կմաշի թե ուշ  :Jpit:  ինքը մաշելու հստակ ժամկետ ունի, օրինակ մեկ տարի կամ երկու տարի, նայած քանի տարով ես կնքում պայմանագիր:

----------


## ed2010

> Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց այստեղ իմ հարցի պատասխանը կարծես թե չկար։ Որպես հիմնական միջոցի ամորտիզացիա, ինքնարժեքում ներառելը հասկանալի է, սակայն ոչ նյութական ակտիվի կարճ ժամկետայնության պայմաններում դրա ամորիզացիայի ներառումը ինքնարժեքի մեջ սխալ չի լինի։


Համաձայն եմ, ընդհանրապես ծրագրային ապահովումը ներառում են ապրանքի գնի մեջ շատ բացառիկ դեպքերում, իսկ համակարգիչների դեպքում այդպես չի արվում, քանի որ համակարգիչները կարող են աշխատել տարբեր ծրագրային ապահովումներով, և ծրագրային ապահովումները աշխատում են տարբեր համակարգիչների վրա, ու ծրագրային ապահովումները սովորաբար ավելի հաճախ են թարմացվում, քան համակարգիչները:
Բացառիկ դեպքերում, եթե ինչ-որ օրինակ հաստոց ես գնում կամ այլ սարքավորում, հետո ծրագիր ես վրան տեղադրում ու դա էլ ենթական չի փոփոխման (չնայած չեմ պատկերացնում որ գործնականում նման բան լինի), ծրագրի գինը պետք է ներառել սարքի գնի մեջ:

----------

